# Where's the 'Entrance' page?



## Lorraine (Mar 10, 2004)

*Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

I logged on this morning expecting to see the hot thread and featured/spotlight member but the page is gone?


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

I'd like to know too. Some other things has changed too, yesterday we were able to reply at the bottom of a page, now that option is gone, you could also toggle over the subject of a post and see what it was about, now thats gone, and lastly being able to return to the content page at the end of a page is now gone, you have to click on the link at the top of the page. Whats up. Enquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

Nikos has upgraded the forum software to help it run faster and not "lock."  So...I'm happy


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

Yeah, I did notice that the pages were loading a lot faster, Sing wit me now "Well we moving on up .. to the east side...."


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

I have seriously one question girls....

It appears that there were 21 people that read the announcement regarding the forum upgrade.

Are my posts that boring so you just ignore them?

Nikos


----------



## beverly (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

LOL, ladydee! Thanks for noticing the improvements Supergirl!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:* 
I have seriously one question girls....

It appears that there were 21 people that read the announcement regarding the forum upgrade.

Are my posts that boring so you just ignore them?

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]











I read them as soon as i logged on because I WAS SOOO HAPPY that that darn eye wasn't at the top of my screen anymore.  That eye gave me the creeps.


----------



## mermaid (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

you had an eye?? WTF?? On purpose?
Oh never mind.. I remember, the banner at the top!
I still can't get the graemlin panel to pull up- is this me or something in transition?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

I can't get the graemlin panel either...  Also, where is the photo gallery?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**edited to add***:

BUT, I'm NOT complaining!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks sooo much Nikos!! The pages are loading A LOT faster today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Let's just hope it stays this way!!!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

All the nuances are due to the transition.  It usually lasts a week or so because they have a little 'tweaking' to do.  I'm sure it'll all b back pretty soon


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:* 

Are my posts that boring so you just ignore them?

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

OF COURSE NOT, Nikos!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that a lot of members don't look at the Announcements/Suggestions Forum Box at all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you should put that post in the Off Topic forum...


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:* 
I have seriously one question girls....

It appears that there were 21 people that read the announcement regarding the forum upgrade.

Are my posts that boring so you just ignore them?

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Are you kidding?? I love reading your posts!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Lindy said:* 
**edited to add***:

BUT, I'm NOT complaining!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks sooo much Nikos!! The pages are loading A LOT faster today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Let's just hope it stays this way!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Good girl Lindy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

You are such a charmer Pebbles.... I accept your comments although I know that your heart is given to that other man Harry.... and not me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:* 
You are such a charmer Pebbles.... I accept your comments although I know that your heart is given to that other man Harry.... and not me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! Busted!!


----------



## Karonica (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

The board is speedy for me.  Thanks Nikos!


----------



## Bobbie (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

I read the Announcements. Thanks for the upgrade! Much faster!


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Where\'s the \'Entrance\' page?*

I always read what you have to say, Nikos! ; ) Thanks bud!


----------

